# Talk to me ... Arbiter solo



## Stranger (31/3/22)

Please tell me your real world experience. This tank intrigues me and considering it as my next buy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (31/3/22)

I love it! ... It's a great loose MTL tank after you've enlarged the bottom air flow ever so slightly 
and ... it's just so happens to be todays vape of choice

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Phill (31/3/22)

I fully agree with @Intuthu Kagesi , very good RTA. Can't go wrong.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stranger (31/3/22)

Phill said:


> I fully agree with @Intuthu Kagesi , very good RTA. Can't go wrong.


I have heard that before

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stranger (31/3/22)

So .... are you saying I should get one ?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (31/3/22)

Stranger said:


> So .... are you saying I should get one ?


If you vape in the grey area between MTL and DL, then yes

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (31/3/22)

That's where I am
an RDL man

Don't do MTL anymore. If this is close to a DL Dvarw or an Intake solo, then I am sold. Local shop got some at a good price

I knew I was in good company the first time I went in there and saw this young man with a ... NC 25 and Zeus. OT a little bit but a bloke came roaring into his shop one day accusing him of selling to his underage kid. The camera check revealed it was his wife buying disposables for the kid. Reminds me of those UK women sneaking junk food to their kids when the school food menu's changed.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (31/3/22)

Stranger said:


> That's where I am
> an RDL man
> 
> Don't do MTL anymore. If this is close to a DL Dvarw or an Intake solo, then I am sold. Local shop got some at a good price
> ...


I'm not familiar with the Dwarw, nor on the iNtake, so can't comment on similarities, however I do recall @Rob Fisher enjoying both the Arbiter and the iNtake some months back,, (_clearly not enough to move him off his Dwarws tho'_ ), maybe he can chime in on a comparison for you.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mollie (31/3/22)

I got one bottom airhole already driiled out not using it

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (31/3/22)

The vaper said:


> I got one bottom airhole already driiled out not using it


If Stranger isn't interested in it, then I am

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (31/3/22)

Just back from the shops in my lunchtime

As Ronaldo said to Paul Pogba ... nice assist

Did I get the wicking right?

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/3/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I'm not familiar with the Dwarw, nor on the iNtake, so can't comment on similarities, however I do recall @Rob Fisher enjoying both the Arbiter and the iNtake some months back,, (_clearly not enough to move him off his Dwarws tho'_ ), maybe he can chime in on a comparison for you.



Yip for my style of vaping (RDL on the DVarw DL) the Arbiter Solo is a fine RTA. I have 3 but don't use them often because the Dvarw Army still rules!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (31/3/22)

Thanks guys, go get it @Intuthu Kagesi

What a lovely easy laid back tank. I had a couple of 0.31 coils from my vape meet win and a coil and wick took seconds. Took me longer to rinse and dry it. Wicked on the 45 degree(thanks for that tip). Wide open RDL but with the MTL tip and it is a close to my Intake as you can get. Loads of flavour, seems to be wicking just fine if not too good. 30 w seems to be the sweet spot but I will have a play. What wobble, I have to make mine wobble there is hardly any on mine and non while vaping. The coil is also a 3mm ID and it went in fine, no shorts. 3mm lace and just tucked in. For a tank this easy it should not taste as good as it does.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (31/3/22)

Stranger said:


> Just back from ths shops in my lunchtime
> 
> As Ronaldo said to Paul Pogba ... nice assist
> 
> Did I get the wicking right?



So you got it .... aaaaaaaaaaaaaand ... your thoughts?

Edit : You posted 3 nanoseconds before me

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Stranger (31/3/22)

Thoughts, well I just posted facts 

Thoughts, Yum. Loads of flavour. My draw time is usually 3-5 sec and this is spot on for the volume of vapour. It looks good with the bubble tank and I think no issue to switch between the dual battery and single battery mods. No bigger or heavier than the Intakes. Single coil which I prefer and anyone who disputes the flavour from a top airflow has not tried this tank.

Yummy yummy yum yum

Now to find a nice drip tip.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (31/3/22)

Not used it but only heard great things (from actual vapers not reviewers although I believe it's rated very highly), It doesn't surprise me Justin first nailed the top to bottom airflow concept giving genuine bottom airflow (and some side for good measure) with the Zeus original and the Arbiter 2 while being a duel coil DL tank is different league compared to the other rated duel coil RTA's I have tried!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (31/3/22)

It far and away beats trying to make a DL tank into an RDL. The Blotto is quite restricted but it is a DL tank and you create problems by trying to adjust it to an RDL. The Intakes come with an 810 wide bore tip. 

This tank does what it says on the box and for that it gets a big thumbs up.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru (31/3/22)

Good choice @Stranger. The Solo is definitely a winner in the flavour department and delivers an excellent RDL draw. The only thing I don’t like about mine is the quality of threadings on the top cap

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (1/4/22)

Grand Guru said:


> Good choice @Stranger. The Solo is definitely a winner in the flavour department and delivers an excellent RDL draw. The only thing I don’t like about mine is the quality of threadings on the top cap


It's an easy fix ... Remove the top cap, (_and the 11mm clear silicone O-ring around the threads_), then carefully apply a small amount of Brasso to the threads with an ear bud. Now screw the cap on and off a good few times, and then wash, (_cleaning out any remnants of Brasso with an old_? _toothbrush_), replace the O-ring, and your threads should be well buffed and now operate smoothly, as Brasso is in essence a very mild abrasive compound

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Stranger (1/4/22)

You have brass balls for suggesting that fix

They are probably all smooth and shiny after having the brasso treatment.

I am going to also make a suggestion. Take a pencil and gently rub the end around the threads in the cap, work the cap back and forth a little on the tank and then wipe clean.

I am also a bit of a scientist you know

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Faraaz (1/4/22)

I’m sold on an arbiter solo, what single battery mods are you guys using it on ? Can’t seem to find one that looks good on the eyes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (4/4/22)

Mine looks good on the Jelly box. The SS matches the chassis and mine is the amber. Would look good on the dark transparent.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (12/5/22)

We are a few weeks in now with this tank. What a winner for the RDL fans. My highest praise goes to the consistency. Every rewick (I am still on the same coil) produces the same flavour and cloud volume as the last. I am happily getting a week from cotton to cotton and have had no burning centres or "off taste" from RED PILL.

It is not as easy to refill as the Intakes with the bayonet cap and each time you have to just make sure you are on your RDL/MTL setting. The big tank makes up for it though. Clean no leak tank that looks good on just about anything. Easy to clean and work on, coiling and wicking is a breeze and the tank is robust.

What can you say, it's a winner in my book.

Reactions: Like 5


----------

